# I got a job!



## TimDude (Nov 10, 2013)

It's a graphic design position for the local newspaper. I start tomorrow!

:boogie*Happy Dance*:boogie


----------



## CheekyBunny (Nov 10, 2013)

Congrats OP  Sounds like an awesome job


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Well done !


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

That's brilliant, well done


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Congratulations and good luck!


----------



## ew4055 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hey, that's difficult for anybody, even people without SA... you rock!!!
*does a happy dance*
Congrats!!!!!!


----------

